# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Аудиокнига Шримад Бхагаватам

## syamananda

Аудиокнига Шримад Бхагаватам скачать, слушать онлайн в формате .mp3 - 
в двух вариантах : с музыкальным сопровождением и без.

http://vedadev.ru

скачать с торрент - трекера

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3458227

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Харе Кришна, Шьямананда прабху!
Невозможно скачать файл с торрента - нет раздачи. Стоит статус - премодерация.

----------


## syamananda

Выложена Седьмая Песнь с музыкальным оформлением.

Прослушать и скачать можно здесь.

Торрент-трекер обновлён и раздаётся.

----------


## syamananda

Выложена 7-я Песнь с музыкальным оформлением.

На сайте открылся Форум, посвящённый обсуждению содержания Шримад Бхагаватам и других источников ведического знания.

----------


## syamananda

Раздача Шримад Бхагаватам на Rutracker.org перемещена:

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3523504

Добавлена 7я Песнь с музыкальным оформлением

----------


## syamananda

Выложена Песнь *10.2* полностью, только голос:
Песнь 10, главы 14-44

Установлен модуль поиска по текстам Шримад Бхагаватам.
Альтернативный ВИД СТРАНИЦЫ сайта.

----------


## syamananda

Изменился формат входной страницы сайта http://vedadev.ru/
Теперь добавлены аудиокниги "Бхагавад-Гита", в прекрасном качестве и 
"Шри Ишопанишад".

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Классно, только жаль сайт чего-то не работает

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Классно, только жаль сайт чего-то не работает


по крайней мере при прямом подключении не работает - ссылка переводит сразу на Форум...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Похоже, единственное, что функциклирует на данном сайте - это ФОрум...  :doom:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Нет, сайт всё-таки работает, просто есть несколько неправильно работающих ссылок на первой странице...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А у меня вообще не открывается ссылка. Эффект тот же, как если бы пытался открыть несуществующий сайт

----------


## syamananda

Для всех, у кого проблемы с открытием сайта:

 Зеркало сайта на Народе:
http://vedadev.narod.ru/

 Шримад Бхагаватам Аудио на Народе:
http://srimadbhagavatamaudio.narod.ru/

----------


## syamananda

На сайте появилась страница Чайтанья Чаритамрита Аудио
Ссылка на зеркале Чайтанья Чаритамрита Аудио

На данный момент выложены аудиозаписи 4х глав Ади-Лилы

----------


## syamananda

На сайте http://vedadev.ru/ размещены:

     -  Аудиокнига Шри Упадешамрита - Нектар Наставлений
     -  Аудиокнига Шри Шикшаштака
     -  Махабхарата
     -  Вишну-Пурана

Продолжается публикация перевода  11 песни Шримад Бхагаватам и Ади-Лилы Шри Чайтанйи Чаритамриты

Для всех произведений существует Английская версия - переход по соответствующей ссылке.

     -  Аудиокнига Шри Упадешамрита на английском
     -  Аудиокнига Шримад Бхагаватам на английском
     -  Аудиокнига Бхагавад-Гита на английском
     -  Аудиокнига Чайтанйа-Чаритамрита на английском
     -  Аудиокнига Шри Ишопанишад на английском
     -  Аудиокнига Шри Шикшаштака на английском

Слушайте и скачивайте на здоровье!

----------


## syamananda

Новые Аудио-записи!
Продолжается публикация 11 Песни Шримад-Бхагаватам, главы 1-12.
Выложена Ади-Лила Чайтанья Чаритамриты - полностью, скоро будет Мадхйа!

----------


## syamananda

Теперь на сайте работает онлайн-поиск по пословному переводу текстов.
Можно смотреть вариации перевода - при нажатии на ссылку открывается список всех вхождений данного санскритского выражения и соответствующие переводы этого выражения из разных мест Писаний, опубликованных на сайте.
Как в английской vedabase.net, только по-русски.

Удобный сервис для изучения священных текстов!

----------


## Александр М.

> Теперь на сайте работает онлайн-поиск по пословному переводу текстов.


Честно говоря так и не понял как он работает. Открыл страницу со ШБ, в поле «найти» написал слово, нажал кнопку, страница обновилась и… ничего не произошло.

p.s.: Перевод некоторых текстов не корректный. Например, ШБ 11.12.2 — «яма, нияма» переведены как «главные или второстепенные наставления Писаний». 

p.p.s: Идея сайта понравилась, только, к сожалению логика навигации, путанная и интуитивно непонятная. Прямая нумерация слева, обратная — справа, «плюсики» (?), нумерация глав не очевидная. Например, «07.*2-*09 Прахлада успокаивает Господа Нрисимхадеву молитвами». Чтобы догадаться, что «*2-*» не имеет отношения ни к шлоке, ни к главе, сможет тот, кто неплохо ориентируется в ШБ.

----------


## syamananda

При чтении глав Шримад Бхагаватам в пословном переводе текстов санскритские выражения выделены ссылками - при нажатии показываются все пословные переводы этого выражения в других частях Писаний, и возможен переход по соответствующей ссылке на эти части.

Также как это сделано на vedabase.net.

Насчёт перевода:
в английской версии (BBT) пословный и литературный переводы звучат так:

niyamāḥ — following major instructions for spiritual discipline; yamāḥ — and also minor regulations;

accept major and minor disciplinary injunctions

К сожалению, полностью адекватного перевода на русский не существует. Также и на английский язык. Это обусловлено современной спецификой перевода Писаний. Там, где раньше можно было бы просто использовать санскритские термины Яма и Нияма - и все знали о чём идёт речь, - в современном мире приходится приводить пространные объяснения этих выражений. А это не всегда выглядит философски точно, хорошо с литературной точки зрения, и слышится благозвучно при записи текста. Искусство переводчика - находить баланс, избегая грубых искажений смысла.

В любом случае, спасибо за замечание. Это поможет нам в дальнейшей литературной обработке перевода. В частности, использовать в литературном переводе точные санскритские термины наряду с толкованием их. 

С точки зрения смысла, санскритские термины Яма и Нияма представляют не только ступени аштанга-йоги, не только указания и запреты , данные в Писаниях, но и иерархически расположены они неравнозначно, что дало основания переводчикам на английский язык использовать термины major и minor. Но, - мы согласны с Вами, - это может породить двусмысленность, особенно когда дело касается слов Священных Писаний.

Спасибо за участие и ценные замечания по поводу работы сайта.

----------


## syamananda

На сайте размещена Рамаяна, видео и текст.
А также аудиокниги Веды на санскрите - Риг, Сама, Яджур и Атхарва, деванагари, транслитерация и текстовые переводы на русский.

Новая площадка для торрентов - Вайшнавский торрент трекер Goloka.Name
Выложены все аудиокниги с сайта vedadev.ru:
Шримад Бхагаватам 1-11 Песни
Бхагавад-Гита как она есть
Шри Чайтанйа Чаритамрита (Ади Лила)
Шри Ишопанишад
Шри Упадешамрита
Шри Шикшаштака

----------


## Галим

Спасибо большое за организацию трекера,а то на старом трекере похоже кто то сошел с ума,последствие вайшнава апарадх очевидна.

----------


## syamananda

Спасибо студии Свирель,
мы лишь благодарные раздатчики.

Поделитесь новостью, для скорейшего заполнения ресурса.

----------


## syamananda

На сайте vedadev.ru
Выложена Мадхйа-Лила Чайтанья-Чаритамриты
и Одиннадцатая Песнь Шримад Бхагаватам - Уддхава-Гита

----------


## Ilja

Хари Бол!! Ребята, а есть ли у кого аудио Бхагавад-Гита в стихах?... Скинте ссылку, плиззз...

----------


## syamananda

Сайт vedadev.ru переехал на новый высокоскоростной сервер.
- всем приятной прослушки и скачки .)))

11 Глава Шримад Бхагаватам выложена полностью
Начата публикация 12 песни Шримад Бхагаватам Аудио. Выложена 1ая глава.

----------


## Нараяна дас

А можно записать "Бхагавад-гиту" в новом издании? И хорошо бы все полностью: санскрит, пословный перевод, литературный, комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады. Это планируется?
Хорошо бы... Очень хочется  :smilies:

----------


## Hare Krishna das

,,Издательство ББТ(Россия) уже осуществило аудиозапись полного текста Бхагавад Гиты,с санскритом и комментариями,в новой, четвертой, редакции текста,еще в прошлом, 2011 году.В связи с судебным процессом тираж был задержан.Если преданные хотят, они могут молиться стопам руководства Российского ББТ о скорейшей публикации этой работы,,.

Из интервью с Мурари Кришна дасом NRS анудасом, 
ответственным за запись аудиокниг ББТ на русском языке.

----------


## Нараяна дас

> ,,Издательство ББТ(Россия) уже осуществило аудиозапись полного текста Бхагавад Гиты,с санскритом и комментариями,в новой, четвертой, редакции текста,еще в прошлом, 2011 году.В связи с судебным процессом тираж был задержан.Если преданные хотят, они могут молиться стопам руководства Российского ББТ о скорейшей публикации этой работы,,.
> 
> Из интервью с Мурари Кришна дасом NRS анудасом, 
> ответственным за запись аудиокниг ББТ на русском языке.


Большое спасибо за ответ! Хорошая новость!

----------


## syamananda

Анонс был уже полгода назад, со времени суда 3 месяца прошло. А где же обещаная аудиокнига?

Хорошая новость: отгружают Шримад Бхагаватам 10 песнь, том 3, в скором времени аудиовариант появится на сайте http://vedadev.ru

----------


## syamananda

Выложены

Чайтанья Чаритамрита Мадхйа лила - 15 глава

и Ади-лила на торрент-трекерах:
Чайтанйа Чаритамрита (Ади Лила)
Чайтанйа Чаритамрита (Ади Лила)
Чайтанйа Чаритамрита (Ади Лила)

----------


## syamananda

Бхадра - пурнима

30 сентября этого года наступает полнолуние месяца Бхадра (Бхадра-Пурнима).

Это событие описывается в Шримад - Бхагаватам:
прауштхападйам паурнамасйам
хема-симха саманвитам
дадати йо бхагаватам
са йати парамам гатим
(ШБ 12.13.13)
Если в день полнолуния месяца Бхадра кто-либо помещает Шримад-Бхагаватам на золотой царский трон и поднесет в дар кому-нибудь, он достигнет высшей трансцендентной обители.

Это событие замечательно тем, что в этот день изложение Шримад Бхагаватам в первый раз было окончено, и слушавший его Махараджа Парикшит отправился домой, обратно к Богу.

Такое благословление стоит того, чтобы поучаствовать в деятельности по распространению Шримад Бхагаватам. Мы тоже отмечаем этот праздник завершением аудиозаписи 12й, последней Песни Шримад Бхагаватам, и предлагаем поучаствовать в распространении Шримад Бхагаватам и всем посетителям сайта. Возможностей сделать это очень много - от "поделиться ссылкой" до "золотого диска", то есть аудиокниги Шримад Бхагаватам, записанной на цифровой носитель. В любом случае - не стоит прохидить мимо возможности, данной нам судьбой свыше. При соответствующем отношении, результат, описанный в Писании гарантирован.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Спасибо большое за организацию трекера,а то на старом трекере похоже кто то сошел с ума


это про голоку речь? 
ни кто не в курсе, по какой причине появились надписи над нектарной раздачей?

----------


## syamananda

Добавлена Шримад Бхагаватам Аудио 10 Песнь, главы 45-69
Торрент-трекеры также обновлены

----------


## syamananda

Добавлены Текстовые версии книг

В том числе 10 Песнь Шримад Бхагаватам, 2 и 3 том, 11 Песнь с комментариями, 12 Песнь

А также Чайтанйа Чаритамрита Ади и Мадхйа-Лила полностью

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Просматриваю в текстовом виде... Нашел некоторые оплошности. Куда могу написать, чтобы не оглашать публично?

----------


## syamananda

Контактный адрес: vedadev@yandex.ru

----------


## syamananda

Чайтанья Чаритамрита Мадхйа-лила
Главы 20 и 21

готовятся к выкладыванию главы 22-25
после завершения будет обновлен и торрент-файл

Шримад-Бхагаватам теперь представлен в текстовом виде вместе с Деванагари

А также тексты пословного перевода Чайтанйа-Чаритамриты подключены к текст-процессору сайта.

----------

